# 1951 schwinn black phantom



## whizzerbug (Dec 16, 2017)

original paint frame , b6 locking fork w/ original brass A/S key,repro tank and rear fender, S2 rims


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 18, 2017)

sale price?


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 19, 2017)

I do have for sale locally for 700


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 19, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> sale price?




This is "Project Rides" not the classifieds.


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 9, 2018)

serial #H151560 3/19/1951 just added whitewalls


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 9, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> serial #H151560 3/19/1951 just added whitewalls
> 
> View attachment 735498




With the original paint on frame,this will be a nice project to build upon. Kool!


----------

